

Steve told us - natarius
http://www.stevetold.us/

======
drfractal1975
“There’s a temptation in our networked age to think that ideas can be
developed by email and iChat.

That’s crazy.

Creativity comes from spontaneous meetings, from random discussions.

You run into someone, you ask what they’re doing, you say ‘Wow,’ and soon
you’re cooking up all sorts of ideas.”

------
sftueni
..."And it comes from saying no to 1,000 things to make sure we don’t get on
the wrong track or try to do too much. "

------
by_Seeing
Beautiful

